# более/больше (менее/меньше)



## Vovan

_*Mod.: moved from*_ *Не более/больше двадцати килограммов*


Похоже, мы не употребляем "менее/более", когда не указываются единицы измерения. Иначе говоря, они должны быть после "(не) более/менее".
_Мой багаж весит не *меньше/больше* твоего.
Сегодня температура воздуха не *меньше/больше* вчерашней.
Мой багаж весит не *менее/более* твоего. 
Сегодня температура воздуха не *менее/более* вчерашней. _
*<...>*​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Мой багаж весит не *менее/более* твоего.


Я не вижу причины ставить здесь . Звучит немного книжно, но совершенно нормально.
_Больше_ более употребимо в разговоре, т. к. мы экономим один слог в сравнении с _более_.



Vovan said:


> Чисто теоретически (!) в вашем примере "более/менее" может указывать на то, что идет оценка тарификации багажа, а "больше/меньше" - на то, что говорящий сам его донесет/довезет, без чьей-то еще помощи.


Даже теоретически - нет.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Я не вижу причины ставить здесь . Звучит немного книжно, но совершенно нормально.
> _Больше_ более употребимо в разговоре, т. к. мы экономим один слог в сравнении с _более_.


Весить сколько-то килограммов.
Весить больше/меньше килограммов.
Весить более/менее килограммов.

Более очевидно становится, что иногда (!) разница между "более/менее" и "больше/меньше" не только стилистическая, в следующих примерах:
Он не больше, чем ты. (Он не больше тебя.)
Он не более, чем ты. (  Он не более тебя.)​Вместо нулевой связки можно подставить "весит".


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Весить больше/меньше килограммов.


Это звучит не менее странно, чем _весить более/менее килограммов. _Нормально звучит _весить больше/меньше, _но здесь контекст уже другой - отсутствует сравнение.



Vovan said:


> Вместо нулевой связки можно подставить "весит".


Нельзя. _Он не больше тебя_ - это про объем или рост; если мы обращаемся к ребенку, это может быть также про возраст (так как у детей объем и рост находятся в прямой зависимости от возраста). Разумеется, следствием (не) большего объема/роста может являться и (не) больший вес, но прямого "весового" смысла эта фраза не имеет.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin said:


> Это звучит не менее странно, чем _весить более/менее килограммов. _


Окей, тогда так:
_весить на пять килограммов больше
весить на пять килограммов более_​Очевидно ведь, что "больше" и "более" не всегда взаимозаменяемы?
Собственно, исходное предложение с заменой "не":
_Мой багаж весит не на пять килограммов более/менее твоего._​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ну так с этим никто и не спорит. Но они взаимозаменяемы в предложениях, данных ТС, и в предложении, помеченном вами как .


----------



## Vovan

*GCRaistlin,* т.е. вы видите принципиальную разницу между нижеследующими предложениями?
_ Мой багаж весит не менее/более твоего. 
Мой багаж весит на пять килограммов более/менее твоего._​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Разумеется. В первом предложении есть отрицание, во втором - нет.


----------



## Vovan

GCRaistlin, ну поставьте отрицание!
_ Мой багаж весит не на пять килограммов более/менее твоего._​И все равно будет .


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Мой багаж весит не на пять килограммов более/менее твоего.


Объясните смысл этой фразы.


----------



## Vovan

*GCRaistlin,* проще пойти другим путем:
Мой багаж весит не более твоего багажа.
Мой пенал стоит не менее твоего пенала.
и т.п.​По-вашему, это ?

Мне кажется, пришло время подвести итоги. Если глагол не требует объекта, то можно использовать как "больше/меньше", так и "более/менее", если требует - только "больше-меньше".
Например:
_Я устал не меньше/менее, чем ты. Я устал не меньше/менее тебя.
Я потратил не меньше, чем ты. Я потратил не меньше тебя.
Я потратил не менее, чем ты. Я потратил не менее тебя._​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> По-вашему, это ?


Это из-за повторения существительных. Без них - вполне .



Vovan said:


> Если глагол не требует объекта, то можно использовать как "больше/меньше", так и "более/менее", если требует - только "больше-меньше".


Вы, вероятно, имеете в виду непереходные и переходные глаголы. Спорно. Дело, на мой взгляд, в другом: _более/менее_ плохо сочетаются с _чем:
Я устал не менее, чем ты.
Я устал не менее тебя._
_Я потратил не менее, чем ты.
Я потратил не менее тебя._
Возможно, тут дело в том, что _более - _это только наречие, а _больше _может быть как наречием, так и прилагательным.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Дело, на мой взгляд, в другом: _более/менее_ плохо сочетаются с _чем:_


Судя по литературному корпусу, они-то сами по себе сочетаются прекрасно. 
Вопрос не в лексической сочетаемости, а в применимости в определенных синтаксических конструкциях сравнения. Точных ограничений мне пока не удалось выявить.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Судя по литературному корпусу, они-то сами по себе сочетаются прекрасно.


Имелось в виду, что _более/менее_ плохо сочетаются с _чем_ при наличии сравнения. Без него-то всё хорошо:
_Вес багажа превышает допустимый (не) более чем на 20 кг._
Впрочем, в текстах с налетом архаичности встречается и употребление в сравнительных оборотах:
_Более слушай_, _нежели говори_: _во многоглаголании не спасешься от греха. _("Краткое правило для благочестивой жизни")


----------



## Zaika

Скажите, пожалуйста, как правильно написать:

1) Советовали ходить каждый день не менее полчаса. 
2) Советовали ходить каждый день не меньше полчаса.
3) Советовали ходить каждый день не менее, чем на полчаса.
4) Советовали ходить каждый день не меньше, чем на полчаса.

А еще, "полчаса" или "полутора часов"?


----------



## GCRaistlin

_ Советовали ходить каждый день не менее пол*у*часа _(0,5 часа)
 _Советовали ходить каждый день не менее полутора часов _(1,5 часа)


----------



## Zaika

Спасибо. "Меньше" почему здесь не годится?


----------



## Awwal12

It's "не менее/меньше получа́са" (хотя парадигма склонения у слова "полчаса́" сильно дефектна и имеет дополнительные нюансы, она, тем не менее, существует). С учётом этого, варианты 1 и 2 вполне нормальны - первый более формальный, второй более разговорный. Альтернативный способ выражения - "не менее/меньше чем по полчаса".

"На полчаса" (как и другие подобные обороты с "на") с глаголом "ходить" сочетается плохо, причём в любом случае модифицироваться будет не непосредственно идея движения: ср. "сходить погулять в лес на полчаса".  Проблема с глаголом "ходить" даже при условии семантики "посещать" (или в серийных глагольных конструкциях) состоит в том, что "ходить" подразумевает в этом случае по умолчанию неоднократное действие, а "на сколько-л." - продолжительность, как правило, именно однократного процесса. "Ходить" же в значении глагола длящегося ненаправленного движения (равно как "бе́гать", "по́лзать" и пр.) с "на сколько-л. времени" заведомо не сочетается вообще. Итого остаётся, по-видимому, только разговорное "ходить" в значении "сходить куда-л." (= посетить однократно) в прошедшем и будущем времени; "я вчера ходил туда на полчаса" звучит не слишком красиво, но приемлемо.


----------



## Zaika

Awwal12 said:


> парадигма склонения у слова "полчаса́" сильно дефектна


Насчет этого, кстати, у меня несколько вопросов. 
1) Я не поняла, почему пишется "в первые полчаса" или "каждые полчаса" если существует множественное число "получасы". Неужели "каждые полчаса" означает "каждые половины часа"?
2) есть разница между этими фразами? Я в обоих примерах понимаю, что ушло полчаса на то, чтобы прийти домой. 
А) Я добежала до дома в полчаса.
В) Я добежала до дома за полчаса.


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> если существует множественное число "получасы"


"Получасы" must be a plural form of "получас", which is a different word. "Полчаса" per se certainly doesn't have plural forms at all.


Zaika said:


> есть разница между этими фразами? Я в обоих примерах понимаю, что ушло полчаса на то, чтобы прийти домой.
> А) Я добежала до дома в полчаса.
> В) Я добежала до дома за полчаса.


A is hardly grammatical. Basically, "в полчаса" will be only used as a part of constructions that directly demand "в" ("разница в полчаса", "раз в полчаса" etc.).
B is perfectly fine.


----------



## Zaika

Полчаса означает "половина часа", правда? Но почему ударение падает на последний слог?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> A is hardly grammatical.


Да, в общем-то, вполне нормальная фраза. По сравнению с _за полчаса_ имеет оттенок упора на непродолжительность: _Я добежала до дома в полчаса =  Я добежала до дома всего за полчаса._



Zaika said:


> Я не поняла, почему пишется "в первые полчаса" или "каждые полчаса"


Здесь как бы множественное число: _в первые полчаса, в первые два часа._ Поэтому и ударение, кстати, на последний слог.


----------



## Zaika

И в каком смысле получас и полчаса это разные слова? Разве они не означают оба "половина часа"? 

Полчаса остается так как в единственном числе, так и во множественном числе?


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> Полчаса означает "половина часа", правда? Но почему ударение падает на последний слог?


По-видимому, ударение возникло по аналогии со счетными формами ("два, три, четыре часа́"), которые, со своей стороны, зафиксировали ударение древней формы именительного падежа двойственного числа ("час" относится к небольшому ряду слов, у которых так называемая счетная форма отличается от формы родительного падежа единственного числа ударением; ср. "ни одного ча́са").


Zaika said:


> Полчаса означает "половина часа", правда?


В целом да. Любопытно, что с определениями это слово согласуется (когда согласуется) исключительно во мн.ч.: "за эти полчаса", "каждые полчаса" (ср. "каждый час"). По-видимому, это аналогия с формами мн.ч. существительных, заканчивающимися на -а́. Так что правильнее было бы, наверное, сказать, что слово не имеет не форм мн.ч., а числовых форм вообще.


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Zaika*
См. также Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XXXVIII


----------



## Awwal12

Zaika said:


> И в каком смысле получас и полчаса это разные слова? Разве они не означают оба "половина часа"?


"Получас" звучит как некий специальный термин (фиксированная единица времени, принятая за основу в какой-либо деятельности), удобный тем, что у него-то с парадигмой склонения всё в порядке. Но вы вряд ли услышите это слово в обозримом будущем.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Да, в общем-то, вполне нормальная фраза.


Скажем так: я бы ее не употребил, и от нее за версту разит просторечием, граничащим с каким-то диалектизмом.


GCRaistlin said:


> Здесь как бы множественное число: _в первые полчаса, в первые два часа._


В современном русском - да, но такое переосмысление явно вторично. "Полъ часа" имеет достаточно прозрачную этимологию, но "полъ", по-видимому, перестал употребляться в значении "половина" ещё в позднем древнерусском, превратившись в морфему в составе сложных слов с затемненной общей морфологией.

P.S.: Я снова непроизвольно перехожу на английский.


----------



## Zaika

Благодарю за толковые объяснения.





Awwal12 said:


> с определениями это слово согласуется (когда согласуется) исключительно во мн.ч.: "за эти полчаса", "каждые полчаса" (ср. "каждый час").


Только тут мне сложно следить за вашими размышлениями (или следовать вашим размышлениям? - в смысле того, что мне сложно их понять).


----------



## nizzebro

По-моему, "более" не сочетается только напрямую с "быть" ("эта собака больше нашей"), а в остальном разница только в обилии "более" и "менее" в формальной речи.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> По-моему, "более" не сочетается только напрямую с "быть" ("эта собака больше нашей"), а в остальном разница только в обилии "более" и "менее" в формальной речи.


Вполне сочетается напрямую: «Та собака была больше/меньше нашей».


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Вполне сочетается напрямую: «Та собака была больше/меньше нашей».


Ну я как раз имею в виду, что "больше", а не "более" - если это степень прилагательного "большой" или числительного "много", а не наречие, модифицирующее объект, означающий количество при каком-либо глаголе, кроме "быть" (тогда можно и "больше", и "более"), и не степень другого прилагательного или наречия (тогда только "более").

Эта собака (была) *большая *и она ела *много *(еды) - та собака  (была) *больше *и она ела *больше *(еды).
Эта собака весит *пять *килограммов - та собака весит *больше/более* *пяти *килограммов.
Эта собака *лохматая  *- та собака *более лохматая*.


----------

